# Benicio del Toro & Kimberly Stewart Sie erwarten ein Baby!



## Mandalorianer (11 Apr. 2011)

*Benicio del Toro & Kimberly Stewart 
Sie erwarten ein Baby!​*
*
Wow, was für Überraschung: Erfolgsschauspieler Benicio del Toro und Model Kimberly Stewart
erwarten ein gemeinsames Kind. ​*

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr: Schauspieler Benicio del Toro („Sin City“, 44) und Model Kimberly Stewart (31) erwarten ein gemeinsames Baby. Das bestätigte del Toros Pressesprecher Robin Baum jetzt gegenüber einem US-amerikanischen People-Magazin. „Kimberly ist schwanger. Benicio ist der Vater und sehr unterstützend“, zitiert ihn die Zeitschrift: „Obwohl sie kein Paar sind, freuen sie sich auf das Baby.“

Na dann wünschen wir der Tochter von Sänger Rod Stewart (66) und dem puerto-ricanischen Charakterschauspieler mal alles Gute! Und vielleicht schweißt die Schwangerschaft die beiden ja so zusammen, dass aus ihnen doch noch ein Liebespaar wird.



*Glückwunsch:thumbup:
Gruss Gollum*


----------

